# Just another 1 looking for answers ??



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi all

I am thinking of moving over to Sharm .. i have been lining in Dubai so dont think the cultural differences will be too bad for me 

I have spent hours & done so much research & i feel very good about moving there .. but naturally have a couple of reservations .. regarding whats the best location to rent an Apt & anything i need to watch out for etc 

I am coming out to check it out first in 2 weeks & view some Apts for rent .. 
does anyone live in the Sierra resort Apts ? 

I would like to stay somewhere pretty central location .. somewhere safe 
are there any area's which are popular with expats in Sharm ?

Any help very much appreciated ... thks


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Desres

I have never lived in Sharm and so can't answer your specific questions. The only think I will say is that I lived in Abu Dhabi and found life in the Emirates a lot easier than Egypt, mostly because the Emirates is a lot wealthier and so the standard of living is higher. That being said, I really enjoy Egypt. I just hadn't expected it to be so different from the Emirates.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Desres,

I've been in Sharm for three years, so any questions fire away 

I've not lived anywhere else out of my country so can't compare to Dubai, but from what I understand Dubai is a bit more advanced than over here, but we are doing pretty fine nonetheless.

As far as being central goes, it depends on where you want to be central too. There are two centres now in Sharm, there is the Naama Bay/Hadaba area and the newer area North of the airport Nabq Bay (where Sierra is). Depending on what you plan to do here I would say depends on where you want to be. I myself LOVE Nabq Bay, but my work is in Hadaba so I live in Naama Bay and and central to this part. Driving from Nabq to Hadaba is approximately half an hour so not a journey you would necessarily want to do regularly if you didn't have to. Naama Bay is also a great area to be and highly desired by most people.

Sierra Resort is lovely, and central within Nabq Bay. Just ten minutes walking from La Strada and El Khan malls, which is where it all happens! 

Sharm El Sheikh - Google Maps

I've copied above a link to our google map to show you the different places and areas - I hope it works and it's allowed to do.

For any other questions just let me know


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

Beatle said:


> Hi Desres
> 
> I have never lived in Sharm and so can't answer your specific questions. The only think I will say is that I lived in Abu Dhabi and found life in the Emirates a lot easier than Egypt, mostly because the Emirates is a lot wealthier and so the standard of living is higher. That being said, I really enjoy Egypt. I just hadn't expected it to be so different from the Emirates.


Hi Beatle .. thks for your reply 

I understand what your saying & i am trying to prepare for that .. hoefully :confused2:

I have been to Cairo twice before but never Sharm / Luxor / Alexandria 
but so many people say Sharm is a beautiful place 
You are so right Emirates is a wealthier place ... but u got to be wealthy to live here 
I am just looking for a nice place with down to earth people & a lower cost of living .. i am really glad u are enjoying Egypt .. any other tips .. always welcome .. thks again


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi Sam .. thks for your reply 

Very helpfull to me because i thought Hadaba was another place away from Naama bay / Nabq bay .. had a look at the map makes things more clear now 
I found the Sierra Resort while i was looking at property rentals .. looks good 
Naama bay does look really nice also .. 
think the best thing i can do is when i get there { i am coming to check it out 1st } i will be staying in the Naama bay area so i will go to Nabq bay also 

Sam ... are there plenty of long term Apts for rent there ? .. i have done some searches & not many websites .. all mainly holiday lets, what i was thinking was to view some apts while i am out 1st time & then have a good idea of what & where i like .. 
Also are there any expat groups that u might know of that hold coffee meet ups weekly ? this would be great to go & chat with expats that are living there 

any more tips always welcome :clap2: .. thks again


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi,

There are loads of apartments for rent long term. You are most likely to find what you need on real estate agents websites, or much easier as you have rightly said, wait until you are in Sharm and have a look around when you see which area you prefer. Also as most long term lets require a contract for a minimum of 6-12 months this may be a bit daunting to do in a place you have never been before. You may do well to check into Delta Sharm for a few nights whilst you get a feel for the place, you will find a lot of people there also living here as well as on holiday so if you spend some time out by the pools you may get to know people.

<snip> I believe there are also a few other clubs, like mother and baby clubs. Otherwise divers seem to have a great community, or generally if you spend time out and about you'll find yourself meeting people. There are also exercise classes hosted in Viva Mall where I'm sure you'll meet people easily too.

Next question  lol


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

Sam said:


> Hi,
> 
> There are loads of apartments for rent long term. You are most likely to find what you need on real estate agents websites, or much easier as you have rightly said, wait until you are in Sharm and have a look around when you see which area you prefer. Also as most long term lets require a contract for a minimum of 6-12 months this may be a bit daunting to do in a place you have never been before. You may do well to check into Delta Sharm for a few nights whilst you get a feel for the place, you will find a lot of people there also living here as well as on holiday so if you spend some time out by the pools you may get to know people.
> 
> ...


Hey Sam .. great info .. <snip>.. i arrive 18th but i will check them out anyway 
I have already booked Hotel but i will make a point of going to Delta Sharm 
and most definately will get out & about & chat with people .. 

Thks for the info again ... on my wayyyyy lane:


----------



## geraint (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi desres, ive been fixing for 12 years now and want out of the uk. any ifo on employment in egypt or uae would be awesome
cheers


----------



## m4rtini (Sep 13, 2009)

Desres, 

How is the situation now?  Any final decisions?

Anyway, you already know some sharmers from this forum, so now just time to meet in real for a coffee when you get here  I'm still open for a new acquaintance in Sharm 

Take care and good luck!


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

_


geraint said:



Hi desres, ive been fixing for 12 years now and want out of the uk. any ifo on employment in egypt or uae would be awesome
cheers

Click to expand...

Hi geraint ... what kind of work would u be looking to do .. let me know some more details & i will come back to u :ranger: 



Hi M4rtini, took the trip to Sharm & its not for me, quite a few reasons really but 1 of the 1st things i noticed in Sharm is its a lot more expencive than i would have thought .. anyway wont go into details but had a trip to Turkey a few weeks ago & that is looking a lot more appealing .. some very nice parts there & a much lower cost of living & thats what i am looking for :clap2: 
not totally decided yet as its such a big country still researching different area's their ... :ranger: will let u know _


----------



## geraint (Nov 18, 2009)

*thanks*



desres said:


> _
> 
> Hi geraint ... what kind of work would u be looking to do .. let me know some more details & i will come back to u :ranger:
> 
> ...


Hi mate thanks for the reply. Im a dry liner/ ceiling fixer looking for work out of the uk as its all gone bad these days. Any info you could give me would be much appreciated.
thanks


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

geraint said:


> Hi mate thanks for the reply. Im a dry liner/ ceiling fixer looking for work out of the uk as its all gone bad these days. Any info you could give me would be much appreciated.
> thanks


_Hi .. Have sent u a private message _


----------



## m4rtini (Sep 13, 2009)

desres said:


> Hi M4rtini, took the trip to Sharm & its not for me, quite a few reasons really but 1 of the 1st things i noticed in Sharm is its a lot more expencive than i would have thought .. anyway wont go into details but had a trip to Turkey a few weeks ago & that is looking a lot more appealing .. some very nice parts there & a much lower cost of living & thats what i am looking for :clap2:
> not totally decided yet as its such a big country still researching different area's their ... :ranger: will let u know [/I]


Sorry to hear that, but I guess I understand 
It's just a pity that we didn't have a chance to meet.

Anyway, let us know about your plans for a future, hope that all will be fine and good for you - whatever you will decide  Good luck to YOU!

Now I'm dealing here two freelance positions, but still looking for a stable, GOOD job, so I hope that I will not give up to fast on that


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

m4rtini said:


> Sorry to hear that, but I guess I understand
> It's just a pity that we didn't have a chance to meet.
> 
> Anyway, let us know about your plans for a future, hope that all will be fine and good for you - whatever you will decide  Good luck to YOU!
> ...


_Hi ... thks & i hope u do get a good job there very very soon :cheer2: fingers crossed _


----------

